# Breeding Cherry Barbs



## cheseboy

I have pretty much figured out that the easiest fish to breed that I have is the cherry barb. I have 2 males so I will need to get a female. Can I put a male and a female or all my cherry barbs (2 males and 1 female) in a breeder net? I could set up a 5 gallon tank If I needed to have specialized conditions or something but I don't think I'll need that.


----------



## Z Man

Cherry barbs are 'egg scatterers' so you need at least a 10 gallon tank. You will need marbles on bottom or a coarse mesh net above the tank bottom so the eggs can fall through. The netting has to cover the entire tank bottom or the parents will get at the eggs. Another solution would be to place a large bunch of java moss in the tank and hope they spawn over that at least a little while. You will have to remove the parents right after spawning with this set-up. Needles to say, no other fish should be in the tank with them or the eggs will never reach the floor of the tank.


----------

